# Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März



> *Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?​*
> Am 09.03. 2013 stimmen jetzt auch die Delegierten des DAV ab über den Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV und damit auch über das Verschwinden des DAV.
> 
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan will sich nach Angaben des LSFV-SH *nun endlich* bis zur Mitgliederversammlung am 22. November in Saarbrücken mit beiden Präsidien zusammensetzen, * um Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten *und an einer gemeinsamen Außendarstellung arbeiten.
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Eigentlich macht es Sinn, wenn ich die im "Christel Happach-Kasan"-Thread von mir gepostete Fragestellung hier wiederhole:



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Es sah vor ca. 2 Jahren tatsächlich lange danach aus, als würde der DAV ein wenig Vernunft und Pro-Angler-Denken in diese Fusion einbringen können. Bis dann der Mohnertsche Rundumschlag kam und alle diesbezüglichen Hoffnungen zunichte machte.
> Was ich bis heute nicht verstehen kann, ist dass genau dieselben Leute, die damals so böse was auf die Fresse bekommen haben, jetzt genau denen hinterherhecheln, die sie damals auf das Übelste verunglimpft und beleidigt haben.
> Als was soll man das werten?
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Die erste Bewährungsprobe kommt ja am 12. April, wenn ichs richtig im Kopp hab.
Wenn die erste gemeinsame Verbandsausschusssitzung bei Halle stattfinden wird..

Dann ists zwar schon zu spät..

Aber da wird man dann das erste Mal real sehen können, ob der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedeln kann oder ob es nicht eher umgekehrt sein wird..


----------



## prinz1 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

hallo thomas

ja, der 09.03.13 !!!
vor diesem tag habe ich angst! das wird der tag werden, an dem der dav uns alle verrät und verarscxxt.
ich habe lange gehofft, das unsere, nein "meine", leute da oben das schon hinbiegen, habe diverse mails an den dav geschrieben, meine ablehnung zum ausdruck gebracht, mich versucht, zu wehren.
habe im eigenen klitze-kleinen forum themen über den dafv gestartet, viel von euch dort mit reingebracht, und keine sau interessierts.
selbst auf der jahresversammlung unseres vereins habe ich mitbekommen, das so gut wie niemand etwas über fusion und zukunft weiß.
auf alle anfragen meinerseits wurde vom vorstand mehr oder weniger mit schulterzucken reagiert. keinen interessierts wirklich. ich gebs auf!!
ich habe nur noch wenig hoffnung, ich denke, das wir als dav sang und klanglos untergehen.
am 9.3.2013 wird das angeln, so wie wir es bisher im osten kannten, begraben!!!
es wird sich nicht schlagartig ändern, nach und nach werden kleine und unscheinbare barrieren gebaut und uns hingeworfen.
wir angler haben es so verdient, da wir JETZT und vorher schon NICHTS gemacht haben.
ich seh schwarz für die zukunft des angelns.
schade!
finstere grüße

der prinz


----------



## ivo (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen. Ist in Sachsen genau so. Die Veränderungen werden langsam kommen und ich gehe davon aus, dass sie als alternativlos dargestellt werden.


----------



## Knispel (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Als erstes wird Wettfischen ganz schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden, inkl. der "Hegefischen". Hegefischen werden nicht mehr benötigt, wenn Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb stattfinden soll. Die Teams sagen zwar : "das kommt nie, dass macht der Verband nicht"  ,aber diese Argumentationen kommen mir sehr bekannt vor, dass hatten wir "Wessi´s" Anfang der 80´er Jahre auch schon einmal geagt ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Ihr seid halt in der Minderheit..

Die Delegierten werden entsprechend dem  Mehrheitswunsch in den LV des DAV abstimmen.

Dazu gehört auch, dass Nichtinteresse/nicht wehren eben als Zustimmmung gewertet werden kann - zu Recht!

Wenn die LV dann mehrheitlich meinen, die gebrochenen Versprechen des DAV-Bund bezüglich Augenhöhe, festschreiben angelpolitischer Positionen etc. sind nicht so wichtig, ist das ein klares demokratisches Votum, dass man respektieren muss..

Aber ich finde es auch wichtig, dass hier nachlesbar bleibt, dass das alles vorher schon bekannt war.........


----------



## Honeyball (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Eben, das Internet vergisst (in diesem Fall zum Glück) nichts.

Das Schicksal des Angelns in Deutschland ist besiegelt. Die Pseudo-Tierschützer und Naturschutzverbände werden den Sieg davon tragen und die Natur von den Anglern isolieren. Ich mach mir da keine Hoffnungen mehr und freu mich schon auf meine nächste Dänemark- oder Norwegen-Tour.

Im Sommer werde ich noch das eine oder andere Gewässer in S-H beangeln, wer weiß wie lange das noch geht. :g


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Warum sollte diese Truppe http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=478&Itemid=486

gegen unsere Interessen sein, wer sich mal die Mühe macht und die Namen jedes Einzelnen Google "t, der wird die Personen sehen. Macht Euch selber ein Bild, ich glaube nicht mehr daran, das diese Leute gegen Ihre eigenen Interessen entscheiden werden. Also auch nicht gegen Unsere !


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

irgendwas hast du nicht mitbekommen oder?

antonio


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



antonio schrieb:


> irgendwas hast du nicht mitbekommen oder?
> 
> antonio


 

Klär mich auf !


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Antonio, das war glaub ich, von Pitti ironisch gemeint ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Neben dem was auch bei uns 2010 im Interview zu lesen war (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html), hier noch mal markige Worte von Präsident Markstein zum nachlesen auf der DAV - Seite:
Keine Fusion um jeden Preis – Petri Dank für das Jahr 2010 (Nachricht 56/2010)
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=255&Itemid=267



> Nehmen Sie bitte, liebe Anglerinnen und Angler, mein Versprechen mit in das neue Jahr:
> Es wird keine Fusion um jeden Preis geben!



Was aus diesen großspurigen Versprechungen wurde, weiss man ja..

Eingeknickt vor der Initiative beim Zeitdruck. 
Keine Fusion auf Augenhöhe, sondern 8 zu 5 zu Gunsten des VDSF im Gesamtpräsidium.
Kein einziger damals noch angeblich so wichtiger angelpolitischer Punkt wurde in Satzung oder Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschrieben..


Wie gesagt, als Mahnung für den 09.03. und als Erinnerung daran, dass nichts vergessen wird......


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Ist ja auch keine Fusion um jeden Preis.

Man hat oder will verschenken.


----------



## ha.jo (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Tja Thomas.
Da steht Er nun mit "seiner" Aussage.
War der "Verkünder" ohne Macht um seine "Versprechen" durchzusetzen.
Was sagt uns das nun?

Ein bisschen schmunzeln musste ich über diese Erkenntnis.|supergri



> 3.:*  Gewässerfonds*
> Auch hier nochmals die klare Aussage: Weder rechtlich noch  durch die Verbandssatzung hat der Bundesverband Einflußmöglichkeiten auf die  Gewässerfonds, die ja den jeweiligen Landesverbänden gehören. Es ist alleine  deren Sache, was und wie sie damit umgehen.


Na wenigstens daran ändert sich nichts.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.p...478&Itemid=486

Zitat:_Mit diesem kompetenten und leistungsfähigen Team kann die Angelfischerei in Deutschland künftig konzentriert unsere Anliegen gegenüber der  Politik, den Behörden auf Bundesebene und in Europa effektiv vertreten.

*Die Anliegen dieses kompetenten Teams oder die der Anglerschaft?:q*
_


----------



## Angel-Ralle (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.p...478&Itemid=486
> 
> Zitat:_Mit diesem kompetenten und leistungsfähigen Team kann die Angelfischerei in Deutschland künftig konzentriert unsere Anliegen gegenüber der  Politik, den Behörden auf Bundesebene und in Europa effektiv vertreten.
> 
> ...




... das ist wie bei Nobbi Blüm: "DIE Rente ist sicher!":vik::vik::vik:

--> welche meinte er da wohl? 

Die der ehrlich und fleissig arbeitenden Menschen oder SEINE?|uhoh:#d|uhoh:


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.p...478&Itemid=486
> 
> Zitat:_Mit diesem kompetenten und leistungsfähigen Team kann die Angelfischerei in Deutschland künftig konzentriert unsere Anliegen gegenüber der  Politik, den Behörden auf Bundesebene und in Europa effektiv vertreten.
> 
> ...




Das macht wohl auch noch den Unterschied aus...

Wenn man im DAV von "Unser" und "Wir" spricht, ist die Gemeinschaft der Angler gemeint und nicht das Präsidium...
denn da füllte sich niemand die Taschen, sondern man tat etwas.

Aber jeder versteht, was er verstehen will und weil es wohl zum Mainstream passt.
Man ist ja im AB - da muß man das so sehen... 

Kleiner Scherz |wavey:

Nochmal:
Der DAV ist für 35 Jahre Krampf im VDSF nicht verantwortlich, er machte es schlicht besser, für die Angler !

Warum man das nun aufgibt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



> Warum man das nun aufgibt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


Lies unser Interview von 2010:
Ich hatte damals auch einen absolut guten Eindruck vom DAV..

Und lange genug Prügel bezogen, weil wir "nur" auf den VDSF einkloppen würden...

Und war damals aber auch clever und weitsichtig genug anzumerken, dass wir das beim DAV beobachten - und falls notwendig  - kritisieren werden, wenn sie von diesem anglerfreundlichen Weg abweichen.

Ich hab meine Versprechen also gehalten.

;-)))))


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Der DAV ist für 35 Jahre Krampf im VDSF nicht verantwortlich, er machte es schlicht besser, für die Angler !
> 
> Warum man das nun aufgibt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


 
Der Zusammenschluss dient beiden 

Ich denke den VDSF als Imatch aufpolierende Wirkung.

Und der DAV um den Gewässerfond zu erhalten. 

Denn bei immer mehr Austritten der Mitglieder aus den Vereinen, wird das Geld knapp, Pachtgewässer damit unbezahlbar. Ohne Pachtgewässer der Vereine keine Landesverbände mit Gewässerpool mehr.

Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt ?


----------



## angler1996 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Pitti, sorry aber warum sollen durch die Fusion mehr Mitglieder in die Vereine des DAV kommen?
oder denkts du, die ´dann ehemaligen landesverbände des VdSF geben dann dafür Zuschüsse?
Gruß A.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> Und der DAV um den Gewässerfond zu erhalten.



Wie soll die Rechnung denn aufgehen ? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Träumen lassen kann man die ja alle - die gebrochenen Versprechen sind alle öffentlich, die Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag genauso bekannt wie die Mehrheitsverhältnisse in HV und Gesamtpräsidium.

Und wer immer noch glaubt, dass der DAV da irgendwas von seinen Ansichten durchsetzen könnte, wer also glaubt, dass der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedeln wird, der darf das doch..

Ich glaube immer noch, dass der Hund mit dem Schwanz wedeln wird.........


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das macht wohl auch noch den Unterschied aus...
> 
> Wenn man im DAV von "Unser" und "Wir" spricht, ist die Gemeinschaft der Angler gemeint und nicht das Präsidium...
> denn da füllte sich niemand die Taschen, sondern man tat etwas.
> ...


 


angler1996 schrieb:


> Pitti, sorry aber warum sollen durch die Fusion mehr Mitglieder in die Vereine des DAV kommen?
> oder denkts du, die ´dann ehemaligen landesverbände des VdSF geben dann dafür Zuschüsse?
> Gruß A.


 
Ob oder ob nicht steht ja noch aus. Jedenfalls wird es nur noch einen geben. Und keine Konkurrenz mehr bei den Vereinen denke ich. Wie Geld dann verteilt wird und wofür um die Attraktivität des Hobbys Angeln zu vermarkten ,keine Ahnung.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> Wie Geld dann verteilt wird und wofür um die Attraktivität des Hobbys Angeln zu vermarkten ,keine Ahnung.


Es gibt Geld das zu verteilen ist;+ Ich denke es gibt leere Kassen, die gefüllt werden wollen#c


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und war damals aber auch clever und weitsichtig genug anzumerken, dass wir das beim DAV beobachten - und falls notwendig  - kritisieren werden, wenn sie von diesem anglerfreundlichen Weg abweichen.
> 
> Ich hab meine Versprechen also gehalten.
> 
> ;-)))))



Und, was hats genutzt,
ausser das jetzt breitzutreten?

Thomas, ursprünglich ging es doch mal um ne Vision bei der Fusion.
Da war ich noch zuversichtlich, du sicher auch.
Jetzt ist das Kramen in alten Threads und Berichten wie das Lied von DTH ... "und immer wieder, die alten Lieder"
ohne aber am Geschehen etwas ändern zu können.

Stattdessen hören wir derzeit die Musik über die alten Zeiten und erleben im gleichen Moment, wie Heino auch noch das letzte Lied verschandelt.


@Pitti
Der Gewässerfond hat damit garnichts zu tun, denn der ist, wie andernorts schon erläutert, Ländersache...

Aber dein Ansatz war/ist wohl der LAVB, welcher mit seiner Drohung, bei scheitern der Fusion, aus dem DAV auszutreten, dem DAV gleich mal ne knappe Viertelmillion Euros entziehen würde...
Womit wir dann wieder beim Geld wären.
Nur wer hat das eingefädelt?
Der Mohnert war ja im BFA Leipzig (DAV) der Oberindianer 
http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php
kannte der Weichenhahn noch von früher?
Fragen über Fragen....

Abendgruß


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Träumen lassen kann man die ja alle - die gebrochenen Versprechen sind alle öffentlich, die Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag genauso bekannt wie die Mehrheitsverhältnisse in HV und Gesamtpräsidium.
> 
> Und wer immer noch glaubt, dass der DAV da irgendwas von seinen Ansichten durchsetzen könnte, wer also glaubt, dass der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedeln wird, der darf das doch..
> 
> Ich glaube immer noch, dass der Hund mit dem Schwanz wedeln wird.........


 
Du hast ja recht, allerdings erlebt man das sich über die Zeit Meinungen ändern, auch Ansichten. Vor Jahren sind viele aus den VDSF Vereinen ausgetreten und in den DAV-Vereinen eingetreten, warum wohl ! Wer weis schon was kommt , ich nicht.!


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es gibt Geld das zu verteilen ist;+ Ich denke es gibt leere Kassen, die gefüllt werden wollen#c


 

Öffentlichsarbeit !


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Antonio, das war glaub ich, von Pitti ironisch gemeint ;-))



deswegen ja die nachfrage#h

antonio


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> Öffentlichsarbeit !


ich denke hier sollten sich der neue Verband eher still verhalten! Soviel Öffentlichsarbeit kann man nicht leisten, um eine Gen-Lobbyisten als Mutter Theresa der Angler zu vermarkten.

Das wäre ein Posten, da sollte man eine Sammlung veranstalten


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke hier sollten sich der neue Verband eher still verhalten! Soviel Öffentlichsarbeit kann man nicht leisten, um eine Gen-Lobbyisten als Mutter Theresa der Angler zu vermarkten.
> 
> Das wäre ein Posten, da sollte man eine Sammlung veranstalten



Hast du überhaupt im Ansatz eine Vorstellung was Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in einem Verband bedeutet?

Pauchal brichst du das auf eine Person im Bundesverband herunter und setzt dich damit auf ein zu hohes Ross...

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beginnt in den Vereinen, setzt sich über Bezirks-/Regionalverbände, über Landesverbände bis zum Bundesverband fort.

Klar... die können das nicht, ist ja so ne Gentante vorn dran.
Da geht man in der Öffentlichkeit unter.
In welcher?
In deiner?

Himmel Dunner Wetter...
Bei soviel Oberflächlichkeit kommt mir das ......


----------



## ivo (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Öffentlichsarbeit !



 Das will ich sehen mit leeren Kassen.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> Hast du überhaupt im Ansatz eine Vorstellung was Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in einem Verband bedeutet?


Ja



> Pauchal brichst du das auf eine Person im Bundesverband herunter und setzt dich damit auf ein zu hohes Ross...


Nicht auf eine, sondern auf die Gallionsfigur der deutschen organisierten Anglerschaft.



> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beginnt in den Vereinen, setzt sich über  Bezirks-/Regionalverbände, über Landesverbände bis zum Bundesverband  fort.


 Dann schauen wir doch mal, wenn bei Spitzengesprächen unsere Monsanto Naturschützerin mit PETRA, BUND und NABU um die Gunst buhlt.

Die einzigen, die hier aus meiner Sicht Oberflächlichkeit vorwerfen lassen müssen - sind die die Frau Dr. H-K in dieses Amt gehievt haben.


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke hier sollten sich der neue Verband eher still verhalten! Soviel Öffentlichsarbeit kann man nicht leisten, um eine Gen-Lobbyisten als Mutter Theresa der Angler zu vermarkten.
> 
> Das wäre ein Posten, da sollte man eine Sammlung veranstalten


 
Deine Meinung in Ehren, jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten, auch Genforschung. Und ich habe nicht genug Ahnung davon, um wirklich objektiv mir eine Meinung dazu zu bilden. Aber sollte mal der Welthunger oder Krebs dadurch besiegt werden, wer würde es nicht wollen?

Still sein dürfte nicht förderlich sein, wenn es um unser Hobby geht, dazu sind wir eine Minderheit bei 82 000 000 Bundesbürger, die jede noch so kleine Lobby braucht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sieht man z. B. daran, wie Angler über die Fusion informiert wurden.

War ein einziger LV, der da die zu Grunde liegenden Dokumente den Anglern zugänglich machte - und der noch ironischerweise vom VDFS.....

Wenn Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Information nach innen schon so gut funktioniert, wie mag das erst nach aussen sein?

Wer seinen eigenen Leuten nicht traut und deswegen Infos für die nicht öffentlich macht, will also diese Leute, denen nicht getraut wird, anderen in Politik und Gesellschaft glaubhaft als positiv verkaufen??

Und dann gibts zig Leute in den unteren Verbandsregionen und den Vereinen, die wirklich gute Arbeit machen.

Und so von ihren Oberen in LV und BV schlicht hängen gelassen und verraten werden..


Anderes Beispiel:
Steffen Quinger machte, was man von Wettkämpfern bundesweit so hört,  für den DAV wirklich gute Veranstaltungen und hat sich da großes Ansehen erworben.

Warum gerade er zu diesen Bedingungen und bei den vom DAV-Bund gebrochenen Versprechungen in den VDSF/DAFV übertreten will, verstehe ich nun gar nicht.

Da bei Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV die Regularien des VDSF weitergelten, wo vorher nichts anderes festgeschrieben wurde - Beispiel Unterscheidung Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischen, Qualis etc. (auch wenn die dann "Sichtung" heissen mögen,) keine Auszeichnung von Plätzen, kein Wettkampfcharakter, kein Setzkescher etc. bei solchen "Fischen" - wird es interessant werden, ob und wie er diese, und wenn überhaupt vor allem dann mit welchem Budget weiterführen kann..

Gegen eine Mehrheit in Präsidium und HV...............

Zumal mit Herrn Klamet (VDSF) als Vize und einem zusätzlichen Extrareferenten für Casting im Gesamtpräsidium schon zwei vom Casting bereitstehen, das eh zu knappe Geld abzugreifen - und beim Casten wird nunmal Tierschutz großgeschrieben......


Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Warum man das nun aufgibt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...



Gut, wir meckern, salopp gesagt.

Ich meine, dass niemand etwas ändern kann, außer den zahlenden Mitgliedern. Gestern nicht, heute nicht und morgen auch nicht.

Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach jetzt das Mittel der Wahl ?

Resignieren? Erdulden ? Hoffen, das der Kelch vorüberzieht?





Blauzahn schrieb:


> Thomas, ursprünglich ging es doch mal um ne Vision bei der Fusion.
> Da war ich noch zuversichtlich, du sicher auch.
> Jetzt ist das Kramen in alten Threads und Berichten wie das Lied von DTH ... "und immer wieder, die alten Lieder"
> ohne aber am Geschehen etwas ändern zu können.
> ...



Auch wenn ich nicht Thomas bin, die Vision habe ich immer noch. 

Zuversichtlich war ich von Anfang an nicht.

Eben wegen dieser 35 Jahre alten Lieder, die heute immer noch gesungen werden.
Nach bekannter Melodie, nur mit abgewandeltem Text.

Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es nirgendwo so einfach ist, die Geschicke in die richtige Richtung zu lenken, wenn die Angler endlich den Hintern hochkriegen.


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> @Pitti
> Der Gewässerfond hat damit garnichts zu tun, denn der ist, wie andernorts schon erläutert, Ländersache...
> 
> Aber dein Ansatz war/ist wohl der LAVB, welcher mit seiner Drohung, bei scheitern der Fusion, aus dem DAV auszutreten, dem DAV gleich mal ne knappe Viertelmillion Euros entziehen würde...
> ...


 
Hier ein Interview vom November 2010 , http://jungle-world.com/artikel/2010/44/42046.html

also Glücklich liest sich etwas anders, denke nicht das das Aufgeben seiner Meinung und Versprechen leicht war. Und unsere Ängste teilen Sie auch in den Interview. Keine Ahnung ob sich Weichenhahn und Mohnert von früher kennen, aber bei solch langer Tätigkeit im Verein und Verband ist das nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach jetzt das Mittel der Wahl ?
> 
> Resignieren? Erdulden ? Hoffen, das der Kelch vorüberzieht?



Nun Ralf, ich fand für mich ein Maß, an dem ich mich messe und sogleich gut damit leben kann, ohne meine Ideale und Ziele aufzugeben.
Dieses "Maß" heißt Mitarbeit.

Dies tue ich, um mir selbst treu zu bleiben und auch in 20 Jahren noch das tun zu können, was ich am liebsten Tue...
nämlich Angeln - resp. Fliegenfischen...

Das ich nun in dem Topf der depperten Funktionäre mitschwimme, ist mir dabei sowas von Wurscht...

Grüße


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es nirgendwo so einfach ist, die Geschicke in die richtige Richtung zu lenken, wenn die Angler endlich den Hintern hochkriegen.


 
Da hast Du vollkommen recht, auch ich bin dieser Meinung, aber wenn ich dann sehe wie viele sich hier im Forum daran Beteiligen und es immer nur die selben sind, dann (Ver)Zweifel ich.

Aber anders ist es auch in den Vereinen nicht, da passiert in den Landesverbänden schon mehr ! Auch wenn es nicht so bekannt wird. Denn dort stehen viele, viele andere Themen noch auf den Arbeitszettel außer die (Kon)Fusion


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

hallo zusammen
also ich habe echt versucht mich da einzulesen aber irgendwie bin ich echt nicht sehr viel weiter gekommen 
hier wird oft gesagt die Leute sind es quasi selber schuld weil sie das bekommen was sie wählen oder selber schuld weil sie nicht informiert sind 
aber ehrlich gesagt ich z.b habe nur hier durch zufall es mitbekommen 
in anderen foren liest man z.b gar nichts darüber oder im Internet allgemein scheint es kein großes Thema zu sein oder kommt es mir nur so vor ?

das einzigste was ich übern VDSF weiß ist das ich 2 x Deutscher Sportfischer-Pass habe wo VDSF drauf steht
mehr aber auch nicht 
und über denn Verein habe ich darüber nichts gehört
ehrlich gesagt glaube ich die wissen da noch weniger als ich
hat mein kleiner Angelverein überhaupt was damit zu tun ?
muss der eigentlich in einem verband sein ? und was bringt es ihm ?

-----------
ich schreibe jetzt mal das was bei mir so rüber gekommen ist nach dem was ich alles gelesen habe

VDSF böse / DAV Gut
VDSF böser großer west Verband DAV kleine ost Verband der geschluckt werden soll
und nach den postings zu urteilen wird nach der Fusion alles schlecht sein und in denn neuen Bundesländern wird einem das angeln mit neuen Gesetzen und Bestimmungen das angeln verdorben
zumindest kommt es so rüber bei manchen postings
welche Bestimmungen das sind weiß ich nicht und ob wir sie hier schon haben oder ob die für alle dann erst kommen werden ? 
beide sind pleite ?! und stimmt einiges bei der verwendung der gelder nicht
VDSF setzen sich weniger für die Angler ein als mehr für die Umweltschützer 
DAV vertritt da schon eher die belangen der Angler
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eine totale Fehlbesetzung auch eher auf der Seite der Umweltschützer außer sie kommen ihren eigenen Interesse im weg dann sind sie egal
vom angeln hat sie keinerlei Ahnung geschweige davon das sie angeln geht oder einen Angelschein hat (bezahlt sie eigentlich Beitrag ? )
was VDSF oder DAV für denn Angler machen oder vorhaben keine Ahnung 
ich weiß nicht habe immer mehr das Gefühl das es mir am besten egal ist entweder es betrifft mich nicht aber das scheint ja nicht zu stimmen
aber selbst wenn es mich interessiert kann ich im Grunde nichts dagegen machen
eins habe ich aber mitbekommen nach der meinung hier ist auf jedenfall eine fusion schlecht für die DAV´ler aber was sollen die VDSF´ler darüber denken ?
wäre es für die besser ? 
alleine schon mit der Hoffnung wenn alles so schlecht beim VDSF ist das sich damit dort mit der zeit was ändert ?

ich weiß nur umso mehr ich lese umso verwirrter bin

P.S
bitte beachtet meine Rechtschreibfehler nicht bin Legastheniker 
deshalb schreibe ich eigentlich eher selten und wenn nie so lange texte
deshalb bitte ich nicht auf denn text sondern auf dessen inhalt einzugehen danke

das Thema interessiert mich sehr


----------



## Namenloser (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Wir haben je nach Region genug mit dem Chaos zutuen was die Ökos hier mit Kreis und Verbänden zusammen Wursten. 
90% im vdsf wissen warscheinlich nix von der Fusion.

Achja liebe Ostdeutsche Kollegen #h gewöhnt euch schon mal an ne Karte mit zu nehmen |uhoh: , ihr werdet sie brauchen wenn eure strecken neu geliedert werden und ihr lernen dürft wie sinnvoll #q Sommer und Winter -angelverbote sind #q
PS solche Überraschungen kommen von heute auf Morgen.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> Achja liebe Ostdeutsche Kollegen #h gewöhnt euch schon mal an ne Karte mit zu nehmen |uhoh: , ihr werdet sie brauchen wenn eure strecken neu geliedert werden und ihr lernen dürft wie sinnvoll #q Sommer und Winter -angelverbote sind #q
> PS solche Überraschungen kommen von heute auf Morgen.


das wollen sie doch unbedingt auch haben !

Wenn eine Verbandspitze auch nur annähernd glaubwürdig sein will muss das eigene Haus auf Linie gebracht werden. 

Alleine aus diesem Grund und den zukünftigen Machtverhältnissen ist es völlig logisch, wer sich welcher Linie angenähert wird.


----------



## Namenloser (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> das wollen sie doch unbedingt auch haben !




anscheinend aber um mit ner karte durch die gegend zu rennen sollte man nicht angeln gehen müsse da kann man auch geocaching
betreiben


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> anscheinend aber um mit ner karte durch die gegend zu rennen sollte man nicht angeln gehen müsse da kann man auch geocaching betreiben


und genau das ist der Grund. dass man nach dem 09.03 die Linie des Verbandes genau umsetzen sollte.

Erst wenn der letzte gleichgültige, organisierte Angler "die Schnauze voll hat" dann wird die Nummer -> die von den Vereinen gewählten Deligierten haben nur ihr Mandat wahr genommen -> viellleicht innerhalb der Vereine revidiert. Wenn es dann nur nicht zu Spät ist.


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> ich schreibe jetzt mal das was bei mir so rüber gekommen ist nach dem was ich alles gelesen habe
> 
> VDSF böse / DAV Gut
> VDSF böser großer west Verband DAV kleine ost Verband der geschluckt werden soll
> ...


 
ich weiß nur umso mehr ich lese umso verwirrter bin

Oje ja um was geht es hier,

VDSF und DAV sind Dachverbände die, die Interessen der Landesverbände sowie Vereinen (die keinem Landesverband beigetreten sind), gegenüber anderen Dachverbänden (Fischerei/Naturschutz/Tierschutz) und der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu vertreten.

VDSF Böse oder DAV Gut, kann man dabei nicht so einfach sagen ! Beide verfolgen eine unterschiedliche Vorgehensweise dabei, wobei der VDSF, die Angler enttäuscht hat und der DAV eben nicht.

Ob der eine Dachverband nun den anderen schluckt, lasse ich mal dahin gesagt sein, dazu gehören ja immer zwei. Fakt ist, das seit der Wende also 1990 daran gearbeitet wird, alle Organisierten Angler Deutschlands unter einen Dachverband zu einigen.

Seit 2010 wurden nun Konkrete Verhandlungen draus und nun 2013 soll es geschehen.
Auch gegen minimale Widerstände, da ja sogar einige Landesverbände mit Austritte gedroht haben falls es nun nicht zur Einigung kommt.

Andere sind wohl vorbehaltlich ausgetreten, weil sie wenig Sinn in eine Fusion sehen, jedenfalls so wie sie jetzt durchgeführt wird.

Pleiten ? Na sagen wir mal , knapp bei Kasse, warum ,wieso, keinen Schimmer, aber alles ist teurer geworden. Wenn man dann verpennt, Beiträge zu erhöhen weil Ausgaben mehr sind wie Einnahmen passiert so was.

Aber für Beitragserhöhungen in Zeiten von hoher Arbeitslosigkeit und Wirtschaftskrise, würde noch mehr Austritte in den Vereinen und somit noch mehr leere Kassen produzieren, denke ich.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eine totale Fehlbesetzung ? Das kann und will ich nicht beurteilen, so was masse ich mir nicht an. Ich denke da sie gewählt wurde von vielen Leuten, die wohl nicht gerade die dümmsten sind hat das seinen Grund. Die nächsten 4 Jahre werden es zeigen, falls es einen Dachverband gibt. 

Die Mitglieder eines Dachverbandes haben ja auch die Möglichkeit es zu ändern, da sie ja das höchste Organ sind.

Jeder Angler der Organisiert ist kann Einfluss über seinen Verein, bei den Landesverbänden und somit bei den Dachverbänden nehmen, er darf nur nicht allein mit seiner Meinung stehen, muss eben bei Entscheidungen Mehrheiten im Verein bilden. Und die Delegierten beauftragen.


Hoffe ich habe alles nun einigermaßen erklärt, aber es gibt ja noch paar hier die besser bescheid wissen. Gruß Pitti


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,

langsam denke ich, dass der DAV ein gewisse Sehnsucht hat .... endlich auch zur guten Wende-Legende zu gehören - aufgeschnupft und platt gemacht zu werden.

Aber keine Angst, dass kriegen die schon hin


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> langsam denke ich, dass der DAV ein gewisse Sehnsucht hat .... endlich auch zur guten Wende-Legende zu gehören - aufgeschnupft und platt gemacht zu werden.
> 
> Aber keine Angst, dass kriegen die schon hin


 
Keine Ahnung, aber 20 Jahre etwas aufrechterhalten was nirgends mehr existiert außer in manchen Köpfen macht auch kein Sinn.

Vielleicht würde ein DAV im neuen Gewand besser sein?


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> Keine Ahnung, aber 20 Jahre etwas aufrechterhalten was nirgends mehr existiert außer in manchen Köpfen macht auch kein Sinn.


Das würde aber ja bedeuten, dass die VDSF Logik tatsächlich sehnsüchtig in den Herzen der ostdeutschen, organisierten Angler erwartet wird.

Ja, aber hallo..... dann sollen sie doch genesen an unseren Wesen!

(mann bin ich froh das es 2km nach NL sind)


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Von den 100% der Angler stehen ja 50% der nicht Organisierten noch zur Verfügung, also genug Ressourcen, um was neues besseres entstehen zu lassen. Nur wie überzeugt man Sie.


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das würde aber ja bedeuten, dass die VDSF Logik tatsächlich sehnsüchtig in den Herzen der ostdeutschen, organisierten Angler erwartet wird.
> 
> ...


 
Welche VDSF Logik, mein Post war auf Wende-Legende gemeint.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> 50% der nicht Organisierten Angler stehen ja noch zur Verfügung, also  genug Ressourcen, um was neues besseres entstehen zu lassen. Nur wie  überzeugt man Sie.



Nein leider sind es nicht 50 % , denn sie haben sich zu eine kleiner 50% Situation in den Machtverhältnissen entschieden.

Sie wollen auf Augenhöhe nach dem 09.03. entscheiden und bestimmen als erstes, dass sie weder Patt noch Mehrheit haben können.

Geile 50 %!


----------



## Wegberger (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> Welche VDSF Logik, mein Post war auf Wende-Legende gemeint.



Wer über den Tisch gezogen werden will - benötigt trotzdem immer noch einen auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



> 50% der nicht Organisierten Angler stehen ja noch zur Verfügung, also genug Ressourcen, um was neues besseres entstehen zu lassen. Nur wie überzeugt man Sie.


Nur mal zur Erinnerung:
organisierte ca. 800.000 
Aktive Angler aus Deutschland ca. 3 Millionen..

Davon angeln halt viele nicht mehr in Deutschland, nur ca. 1,8 Mio, viele nur noch im Urlaub im Ausland und in Nachbarländern..

Zudem geht die Abstimmung mit den Füssen ja auch immer weiter:
Von ca. 1,1 Mio. Organisierter nach der Wende auf nun noch grade um die 800.000..

Aber das ist ja Nebenkriegsschauplatz mit den Zahlen.

Dass es mindestens so viele Gründe gibt sich nicht zu organisieren wie sich zu organisieren, muss man respektieren.

Dass es kaum gute Gründe gibt, sich in den momentan real existierenden Dachverbänden VDSF/DAFV oder DAV zu organisieren, ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Da in den Dachverbänden das Geld der Landesverbände, das diese von den Anglern holen, ohne erkennbare Gegenleistung praktisch nur für Verwaltung, Geschäftstellen und Spesen draufgeht..

Weder in Berlin noch in Brüssel wurde doch von den Dachverbänden in den letzten Jahren irgendwas Positives für die zahlenden Angler erreicht, was man auch direkt mit Initiativen der Dachverbände in Verbindung bringen könnte. 

Da mit Austritt NDS und Nochnichtwiedereintritt Bayerns (soll wohl erst April 2014 entschieden werden, wenn klar ist, ob eine Erhöhung des Beitrages kommen wird) weitere ca. 200.000 Zahler fehlen werden, kann man davon ausgehen, dass auch zukünftig nix vernünftiges oder Positives für Angler errreicht werden soll, wenn jetzt schon die Kohle nicht gereicht hat und eine Erhöhung auf knapp 4 Euro notwendig sein wird, nur um den finanziellen Status Quo einigermaßen zu erhalten - mit dem wie gesagt, ja nix erreicht wurde.

Aber das ist ja nur einer der vielen weiteren ungeklärten und von den Verbänden unerklärten Faktoren im (w)irren Verbandsspiel, hier gehts ja um die gebrochenen Versprechen des DAV:





> *Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?​*
> Am 09.03. 2013 stimmen jetzt auch die Delegierten des DAV ab über den Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV und damit auch über das Verschwinden des DAV.
> 
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan will sich nach Angaben des LSFV-SH *nun endlich* bis zur Mitgliederversammlung am 22. November in Saarbrücken mit beiden Präsidien zusammensetzen, * um Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten *und an einer gemeinsamen Außendarstellung arbeiten.
> ...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Wer noch immer an Versprechen glaubt, die von Personen, die politische Ämter jedweder Art innehaben, sollte seine Haltung nochmal überdenken. Mir fallen da gaaaaaanz spontan ein paar Zitate ein:
- Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern?
- Jeder neue Tag ist eine neue Möglichkeit, meine gestrige Aussage zu ändern!
- Der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken die Richtung ändern kann.

Es hätte mich eher gewundert, wenn einmal Versprechen NICHT gebrochen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Politiker werden über Steuern bezahlt - da hat man keine Wahl. 
Schon beim kleinsten Einkauf zahlt man die über die MwSt. mit...

Verbände und Funktionäre werden aber über freiwillige Beiträge gezahlt..

Da hat man die Wahl..

Wie der LSFV-NDS zeigt, der das Spiel so nicht mehr mitmachen will, Dachverbände für keine Leistung zu bezahlen...

Und auch der LSFV-NDS hat ja lange gebraucht und viele Präsis verbraucht, bis dieser Kurswechsel kam.

Wenn aber wie hier Versprechen vom DAV gemacht wurden, um die Angler in den LV ruhig zu halten und mit dem Brechen dieser Versprechen die Grundlage für eine solche Fusion dann entzogen wird, kann man das ja auch je nach Standpunkt als "Weiterenwicklung" bis hin zu "kompletter Verarsche" sehen..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Politiker


 
Politisches Handeln wird defniert als: „Soziales Handeln, das auf Entscheidungen und Steuerungsmechanismen ausgerichtet ist, die allgemein verbindlich sind und das Zusammenleben von Menschen regeln“. Also sind Funktionäre auch Politiker - und für keinen von diesem "Berufsstand" möchte ich die Hand umdrehen, egal ob ehrenamtlich, hauptamtlich, im Feuerwehrverband oder im Fischereiverband ...

Staubsaugervertreter verkaufen Staubsauger, Versicherungsvertreter verkaufen Versicherungen - und Volksvertreter? (respektive Anglervertreter?) ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hat man die Wahl..


 
Zwischen was? Ob man als Wähler von Herrn X verkauft wird oder von Herrn Y? 

Solange die hohe Politik bei Gesetzesentwürfen eine "Verbandsanhörung" durchführt ist es doch völlig egal, ob man organisiert ist, oder nicht - angehört werden die Dachverbände. Das ist nicht nur im Fischereirecht so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Ich mache da schon immer  Unterschiede - in vielen Vereinen und unteren Verbandebenen wird viel Gutes für Angler gemacht.

Weils meist auch direkt mit der Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer und dem agieren im direkten lokalen Umfeld zu tun hat. 
Das sind auch nicht die von mit kritisierten Verbandsfunktionäre, das sind in der Mehrzahl anständige Ehrenamtler.

Das richtige Elend geht los in den oberen Etagen der LV und erst recht in den von diesen getragenen BV. 

Und wenn man dann wie hier am Beispiel DAV ersichtlich, weder umfassend informieren muss (NDS hats vorgemacht, dass man das könnte, wenn man wollte) und dann noch die Versprechen brechen muss, um "seine" Leute/Zahler auf (Kon)Fusionskurs zu halten, da geb ich Dir dann eher recht, dass da die Angler wohl eher (für dumm??) "verkauft" werden.

Da sie sich aber weder in VDSF/DAFV noch im DAV wehren bzw. wehrten, muss man auch anerkennen, dass die Mehrheit der Organisierten das eben so will..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich mache da schon immer Unterscheide - in vielen Vereinen und unteren Verbandebenen wird viel Gutes für Angler gemacht.
> 
> Weils meist auch direkt mit der Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer und dem agieren im direkten lokalen Umfeld zu tun hat.
> Das sind auch nicht die von mit kritisierten Verbandsfunktionäre, das sind in der Mehrzahl anständige Ehrenamtler.


 
Du hast recht, ich habe zu hart formuliert - aber im Grundsatz zeichnen sich durchaus auch schon auf der untersten Ebene die Tendenzen ab (zeigt sich ja auch an den nicht wenigern vereinskritischen Threads hier).




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Elend geht los in den oberen Etagen der LV und erst recht in den von diesen getragenene BV.


 
Das Elend wächst mit der zunehmenden horizontalen Ebene ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sie sich aber weder in VDSF/DAFV noch im DAV wehren bzw. wehrten, muss man auch anerkennen, dass die Mehrheit der Organisierten das eben so will..


 
Das spielt aber insoweit keine Rolle ob nun organisiert oder unorganisiert - denn die Verbandsanhörungen gehen (dank mittelbarer Demokratie die wir haben) davon aus, dass die Verbände als Vertreter der Angler sprechen - das Zitat von Dr. Happach-Kasan (für alle "richtigen" Angler zu sprechen) impliziert doch genau das. Es ist also völlig egal, ob man organisiert ist oder nicht - angehört wird der Verband und der wird (vermute ich jetzt mal aufgrund der großen Beteiligungsmöglichkeiten der Angler) die Meinung wiedergeben, die sich aus dem Vorstandsgremium bildet ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Und deswegen soll man hinnehmen, dass der DAV Versprechen bricht und nicht darüber berichten?


----------



## pro-release (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



prinz1 schrieb:


> hallo thomas
> 
> ja, der 09.03.13 !!!
> vor diesem tag habe ich angst! das wird der tag werden, an dem der dav uns alle verrät und verarscxxt.
> ...



Achherrjee... Schwärzer kann man die Zukunft ja gar nicht malen, dein Posting ist an Pessimismus nicht mehr zu übertreffen. Möchte wissen woher du diese "Angst" hast. Zuviel im Anglerboard gelesen?  Ich bin jetzt 30 Jahre aktiv am Angeln und das in verschiedenen verhassten VDSF Vereinen. Ich kann dir versichern: Alles ist und war gut. Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird...


----------



## Honeyball (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Genau.
Alles wird gut und alles, was vorher war, ist natürlich völlig unwichtig und wertlos. :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Richtig, wir übertreten alle beim Angeln Fischereigesetze und Verordnungen etc.
Der eine mehr, der andere weniger.
Wer will uns dies derzeit beweisen?
Von daher, was interessiert mich der VDSF, DAV oder ein sonstiger Landesverband.

Ich angel weiter mit lebenden Köderfisch und besetze meine Teiche so wie ich es für richtig halte.

*Zynismus aus*

Wenn doch alles so easy ist, warum dann diese Fusion?:g


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Ich habe gerade die Ruhr Nachrichten (Regionale Tageszeitung) auf den Tisch.
Das Brötchen blieb im Halse stecken als ich folgendes lesen darf:

Zitat:"In der Nordsee wurden über jahrzehnte Standards bei der Haltung von Krabben missachtet, wie nun die Generaldirektion für Maritime Angelegenheiten und Fischerei der EU- Kommission mitteilte. Milliarden von Krabben ist ein artgerechtes Leben verwehrt worden, so gestern eine Sprecherin der Behörde.
verbraucher die bislang mit gutem Gewissen...

Brüssel berate daher nun über ein umfangreiches Krabbenschutzgesetz..."

Ich zitiere dies nun nicht ganz, aber der Anfang hat mir schon gereicht.

Hierzu hab ich den fachlichen Bericht.

http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/nachr...iffslaerm-stresst-auch-Krabben;art321,1923351


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nun Ralf, ich fand für mich ein Maß, an dem ich mich messe und sogleich gut damit leben kann, ohne meine Ideale und Ziele aufzugeben.
> Dieses "Maß" heißt Mitarbeit.
> 
> Dies tue ich, um mir selbst treu zu bleiben und auch in 20 Jahren noch das tun zu können, was ich am liebsten Tue...
> ...



Hallo Rene,

an genau diesem Punkt war ich 1983 auch schon. Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft, Stoik, Langmut, sowie eine erhebliche Frusttoleranz.
Vor allem aber wünsche ich Dir, dass Du in vier oder fünf Jahren die Kraft findest, über unglaublich viel vergeblich investierte Zeit und Mühe hinweg zu kommen.

Ich glaube, das sind Erfahrungen vor denen man selbst von denen nicht bewahrt werden kann, die es durchgemacht haben. Das muss man wohl am eigenen Leib erfahren.

Denn so wie ich Dich einschätze, wirst Du Dich auch nicht verbiegen lassen und den leichteren Weg des mitschwimmens wählen.




xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> also ich habe echt versucht mich da einzulesen aber irgendwie bin ich echt nicht sehr viel weiter gekommen
> hier wird oft gesagt die Leute sind es quasi selber schuld weil sie das bekommen was sie wählen oder selber schuld weil sie nicht informiert sind
> aber ehrlich gesagt ich z.b habe nur hier durch zufall es mitbekommen
> ...



Das ist ein guter Beitrag. Er spiegelt genau den Status der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Angler wieder. 

Ich gebe Dir den Rat, auf die HP der beiden Bundesverbände zu gehen und dort mal intensiv zu lesen, was da über das angeln und unsere Zukunft steht.
Und dann mach Dir bewusst, dass es in Zukunft die Standpunkte des DAV nicht mehr geben wird und nur noch die des VDSF bestehen bleiben.

Dann kannst Du Dir klar werden, welche der beiden Ausrichtungen Dir eher gelegen sind.
Ist es die des (bald ehemaligen) DAV, weißt Du schonmal, was verloren geht.

Wichtig ist auch noch zu wissen, dass ein nicht organisierter Angler keineswegs unabhägig vom Wirken der Verbände ist. Man zahlt dann zwar keinen Beitrag, aber die schädlichen Auswirkungen auf die Fischereigesetzgebung trägt der nicht organisierte Angler genauso wie der organisierte. 

Das alles kann Dir allerdings egal sein, wenn Du ausschließlich angeln gehst, um Fische für die Pfanne zu holen, jeden gefangenen Fisch abschlägst und mit angeln aufhörst, wenn Du genug für die Pfanne gefangen hast.

Das ist ja auch eine durchaus zu akzeptierende, persönliche Einstellung zur Angelfischerei, die vom zukünftigen Verband so vertreten und allen Anglern über kurz oder lang zur Auflage gemacht werden wird.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und deswegen soll man hinnehmen, dass der DAV Versprechen bricht und nicht darüber berichten?


 
Habe ich doch nie behauptet. Nur hinsichtlich eines irgendwie gearteten Erfolges deiner Arbeit und eines ggf. stattfindenen Austrittes von Mitgliedern bin ich höchst skeptisch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 30 Jahre aktiv am Angeln und das in verschiedenen verhassten VDSF Vereinen. Ich kann dir versichern: Alles ist und war gut. Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird...



Das kann man in der Tat so sehen.

Man kann natürlich auch in Bayern Fische zurücksetzen, die man nicht verwerten mag. Man kann auch an wenig frequentierten Stellen mit dem lebenden Köfi angeln. Man kann alles mögliche machen.
Es ist halt ein permanentes Abwägen zwischen dem Wunsch etwas verbotenes zu tun und der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dabei erwischt zu werden.
Es steht ja auch jedem frei, einen Blitzableiter auf sein Haus zu setzen, oder eine Gebäudeversicherung abzuschließen. 
Wie groß ist schon die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Blitz genau in mein Haus einschlägt oder mir die Bude abfackelt ?

Das Problem dabei ist, dass immer ein blödes Gefühl zurückbleibt. Im Hinterkopf lauert immer die Angst, erwischt zu werden oder dass der Blitz doch einschlägt. Wie beim Schwarzangeln halt.

Entspanntes, ruhige angeln ist was anderes.

Darüber hinaus sollte man schon bei geringfügigem einschalten der Gehirnzellen begreifen, dass der Grundstock für die Durchsetzung erheblicher Einschränkungen längst gelegt ist und ständig erweitert wird.

Es braucht nur irgendjemanden, der zufällig vorbeikommt oder gezielt nach Verstößen sucht, um das persönliche Dilemma auszulösen.

Und das kann sogar der langjährige Anglerfreund sein, mit dem man sich aus irgendeinem Grunde bis aufs Blut zerstritten hat.

Diese Denke: "Lass die mal machen, wir angeln sowieso weiter wie bisher" ist an Kurzsichtigkeit nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Habe ich doch nie behauptet. Nur hinsichtlich eines irgendwie gearteten Erfolges deiner Arbeit und eines ggf. stattfindenen Austrittes von Mitgliedern bin ich höchst skeptisch.



Ich denke nicht, dass irgendeiner vom Redaktionsteam es als "Erfolg" werten würde, wenn jetzt Leute aus Vereinen austreten, Vereine aus Verbänden oder Verbände aus Bundesverbänden. Das wären allerhöchstens Indizien dafür, dass immer mehr Angler in Deutschland die Situation rund um das Angeln in Deutschland richtig und kritisch einschätzen und die Bewusstseinsbildung dahin geht, dass viel zu wenig zu Gunsten von uns Anglern getan wird.
Lobbyarbeit ungenügend, Transparenz mangelhaft, Informationspolitik mangelhaft, Finanzgebahren noch knapp ausreichend, das sind die Schulnoten für das, was vom VDSF in den letzten Jahren gekommen ist.
Und dieser geballten Inkompetenz wirft sich der DAV gerade selbst zum Fraß vor, alles gestützt von denen, die es bereitwillig und vorbehaltlos finanzieren.
Aber wir haben ja jetzt neue, angeblich kompetente Köpfe an der Spitze, die ja alles besser machen werden. OK, schlechter geht's ja (h)offen(sich)tlich nicht.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Die erste Richtung wirds am 12. April geben, Verbandsausschuss des VDSF, zu der aber auch alle DAV-LV eingeladen sind, damit die meinen, sie dürften auch etwas mitreden...

Reden ja, abstimmen auch (auch bei positiver Abstimmung ist da ja der DAFV noch nicht rechtskräftig)??..

Auch wenn die Mehrheiten ja klar sind, ist das ja so gewollt und rechtens vom DAV, wenngleich das mit den Versprechen  bezüglich "Augenhöhe",  "paritätisch" etc. nix mehr zu tun hat....

3:2 im Präsidium für den VDSF 
8:5 im erweiterten Präsidium mit den Referenten für den VDSF
Ca. 4:1 bis 3:1 in der HV für den VDSF..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich kann dir versichern: Alles ist und war gut. Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird...



Dein Optimismus in Ehren,war gut..ja.Damals.Wird gut...eher weniger.Zumindest nicht so, wie geplant!

Aber mittlerweile sind viele an einem Punkt angekommen,wo einem der Appetit wegbleibt..egal ob heiss oder lauwarm zubereitet,weil die Suppe müffelt.Da haben einige Drittklassige Köche mit noch unpassenderen Zutaten ein Menue zum abgewöhnen gezaubert...und wer darf kosten?


----------



## Fischdieb (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Ja, man hält sich aber schon den verdorbenen Magen ohne Ende, noch bevor die Köche überhaupt die Chance hatten ihre neuen Rezepte auszuprobieren. Noch keinen Happpen gegesssen aber schon über Magenverstimmung schimpfen...


----------



## Wegberger (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,



> Ja, man hält sich aber schon den verdorbenen Magen ohne Ende, noch bevor  die Köche überhaupt die Chance hatten ihre neuen Rezepte  auszuprobieren. Noch keinen Happpen gegesssen aber schon über  Magenverstimmung schimpfen...


beim Blick in die Küche sehe ich nur Gammelfleisch - da brauch ich nicht auf die Köche warten #d


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Mit diesen Zutaten ausprobieren|kopfkrat



Honeyball schrieb:


> Lobbyarbeit ungenügend, Transparenz mangelhaft, Informationspolitik mangelhaft, Finanzgebahren noch knapp ausreichend, das sind die Schulnoten für das, was vom VDSF in den letzten Jahren gekommen ist.
> Und dieser geballten Inkompetenz wirft sich der DAV gerade selbst zum Fraß vor, alles gestützt von denen, die es bereitwillig und vorbehaltlos finanzieren.



Bon appetit.Wer mag,kann sich ja noch einen Nachschlag holen.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> I
> Und dieser geballten Inkompetenz wirft sich der DAV gerade selbst zum Fraß vor, alles gestützt von denen, die es bereitwillig und vorbehaltlos finanzieren.



Wie gut ist es doch, wenn man in keinem Verband ist - nichwahr?
Da bezahlt man das nicht noch...

Das ist mir zu platt.
Du kannst das besser |wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da bezahlt man das nicht noch...



Doch, über die Fischereiabgabe, wo eine solche erhoben wird.


----------



## Pitti (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Keine Ahnung wie es in Deinem Bundesland ist aber bei uns ist es so: http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/umwelt/fischerei/fischereiamt/de/fischereiabgabe.shtml


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Doch, über die Fischereiabgabe, wo eine solche erhoben wird.



Verband <-> Fischereiabgabe  ????
wäre wie -> ADAC und Kfz-Steuer

Zudem... bei uns hat man diese Fischereiabgabe abgeschafft.
Was nu?


----------



## ...andreas.b... (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zudem... bei uns hat man diese Fischereiabgabe abgeschafft.
> *Was nu?*


Du mußt nachzahlen wenn du in Brandenburg angeln möchtest!


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Du mußt nachzahlen wenn du in Brandenburg angeln möchtest!



Ja, und warum?

Weichenhahn konnte mir das letzten Samstag auch nicht erklären #h

Wie sagte neulich ein Arbeitskollege:

"Hauptsache... egal"


----------



## ha.jo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.|rolleyes
Was hat Weichenhan oder der LAVB mit dem bestehenden Fischereigesetz zu tun?#c
Unser aktuelles Fischereigsetz nach Änderung besteht seit Juli 2010!
Wenn sich Sachsen berufen fühlt sein FG zu ändern ist das völlig legitim.
Wenn aber weder der LV Sachsen, noch die Entscheidungsträger in der Landesregierung sich im Vorfeld, *auch*, über mögliche Nachteile informieren oder das Gespräch/Lösungssuche nicht forcieren, kann man sich später nicht hinstellen und den Verbockten machen.
Man hat einfach gepennt!


----------



## ...andreas.b... (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ja, und warum?
> 
> Weichenhahn konnte mir das letzten Samstag auch nicht erklären #h
> 
> ...


Weil die Brandenburger im BbgFischG die Klausel haben dass jeder Angler der in BBG an ein Gewässer will Fischereiabgabe zu zahlen hat. Und da seit Ende Mai letzten jahres in Sachsen keine mehr erhoben wird holen sie sich es halt vom Angler direkt!
Das Infoblatt kennst ja bestimmt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Du mußt nachzahlen wenn du in Brandenburg angeln möchtest!



Auch, wenn er in Schleswig-Holstein angeln will. Sogar dann, wenn man im eigenen BL schon eine bezahlt hat.

Fakt ist, dass Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe auch in Projekte der Verbände, rsp. der dort organisiserten Vereine fließen.
Ist keine Kritik, nur wegen dem Märchen, nicht organisierte würden nix zahlen. 

Dass nicht organisierte nicht direkt für das Büffet der Verbandsfunktionäre zahlen, ist ja wohl mehr als korrekt.


----------



## Knispel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ja, man hält sich aber schon den verdorbenen Magen ohne Ende, noch bevor die Köche überhaupt die Chance hatten ihre neuen Rezepte auszuprobieren. Noch keinen Happpen gegesssen aber schon über Magenverstimmung schimpfen...


Richtig, warten wir doch erst einmal ab. Die Fusion kommt, der DAV wird zustimmen, egal wieviel sich hier die Finger wundschreiben. Was passiert denn ? Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten :
1.) Es wird nach dem VDSF - Modus verfahren, das bedeutet: die EX - DAV´ler werden Mord und Verrat schreien, da sie in ihrer Angelei sehr eingeschränkt werden. 
2.) Es wird nach dem DAV - Modus verfahren : Die Ex - VDSF LFV`s werden Mord und Verrat schreien, da sie Kompetenzen verlieren und eingestehen müssen ,das alles Falsch war was gestern Richtig war.
3.) Alles bleibt wie es ist bzw. man einigt sich auf dem "Goldenen Mittelweg" : Jeder schüttelt ungläubig den Kopf und sagt, mit so etwas hab ich nicht gerechnet ( ich mit Punkt 3 auch nicht ) ...


----------



## Moringotho (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

sers,

oder punkt 4 tritt ein... ende der "hobbyfischerei" in deutschland

für diesen fall werd ich mir statt des geplanten a3 doch eher einen kombi/minivan zulegen.
damit sind fahrten nach holland/frankreich bequemer zu bewältigen.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Knispel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Punkt 4 glaub ich nicht, denn müsste sich ja der erst mühsam gegründete DAFV in DACV ( Deutscher Angel - Casting - Verband ) umbenennen, dass bekommen die "Gipsköppe" nie auf die Reihe. Auch tritt denn die Frage auf : Was machen mit den Funktionären, die das Casting als Mißbrauch einer Angelrute bezeichnet hatten, aber weiter gerne an ihrem Stuhl kleben bleiben wollen ? ...
Aber um noch einmal klarzustellen wie der VDSF so tickt und der DAV hurraschreiend zustimmen will : Hier einmal ein Link, der sollte eigentlich immer noch aktuell sein :
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm
Man beachte hier besonders das 
2. BMF-Schreiben vom 19.09.1995, IV B 7 - S 0170 - 84/95


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Auf ein Versprechen mehr oder weniger, dass da gebrochen wurde vom DAV-Bund, kommts doch nun wirklich nicht mehr an.


----------



## Knispel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Thomas, das tollste an der Sache ist : die deutschen "Hegefischer" glauben da nicht dran und machen einen sogar an, wenn man ihnen das schreibt oder verlinkt. Für denen und da bin nicht nur ich hintergekommen, ist das AB Panikmache auf Stammtischniveau ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Thomas, das tollste an der Sache ist : die deutschen "Hegefischer" glauben da nicht dran und machen einen sogar an, wenn man ihnen das schreibt oder verlinkt. Für denen und da bin nicht nur ich hintergekommen, ist das AB Panikmache auf Stammtischniveau ...




Das betrifft nicht nur die " Hegefischen". Davon sind auch und insbesondere die "Sichtungsfischen" betroffen, bei denen Teilnehmer für außerdeutsche Wettbewerbe ermittelt werden, da dies eindeutig einen weiterführenden Charakter hat.


Nachtrag. Dein Link ist übrigens hochinteressant. Zwar war mir bekannt, dass der VDSF die DAV-Verbände "angezeigt" hat, aber ich habe bisher nie etwas schriftliches darüber gesehen. 

Danke, aber wohl leider zu spät.


----------



## ivo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Die neue Zeit wird schön werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

So wirds halt mehrheitlich gewollt im VDSF/DAFV und allem Anschein nach will das ja auch der DAV mehrheitlich so....

Da leidet dann nur ne Minderheit, wenn wenns so kommt, wies die Mehrheit will..

Ihhr seid halt bloss ein paar minderheitliche Meckerer 

Son Pech.......
;-))))))))))


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



ivo schrieb:


> Die neue Zeit wird schön werden.



Noch schöner als jene, die hinter uns liegt?

Und für wen?

Den Rest denke ich mir...
da doch wieder irgend ein Schlaumeier kommt und mit "virtueller Größe" die alten Lieder anstimmt!


----------



## Knispel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das betrifft nicht nur die " Hegefischen". Davon sind auch und insbesondere die "Sichtungsfischen" betroffen, bei denen Teilnehmer für außerdeutsche Wettbewerbe ermittelt werden, da dies eindeutig einen weiterführenden Charakter hat.
> 
> 
> .


 
Ralf, 
Hegefischen können ja weiter durchgeführt werden! Nur muss denn ein triftiger GRUND, der durch ein fischereibiologisches Gutachten bestätigt wird, vorliegen und nicht nur die Aussage eines "popeliegen" Vereinsgewässerwartes : Hier zuviel Weißfisch und 100 m weiter hat der Kormoran das Gewässer leergefressen. So ein Gutachten ist nicht billig, ich weiß nicht, ob sich das durch die "Start"spenden wieder reinholen lässt. Aber eventuell mach Herr Dr. Salva das denn ja umsonst, der neue Verband ist ja nur für die Organisierten da ....


----------



## Wegberger (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Hallo,

bei der Präsidentenbesetzung, ware ein Referent für die Durchführung von Hegefischen aus Reihen von Petra nur logisch.

Und man sollte auch hier dann erstmal die ersten zwei Jahre sich das anschauen

Wie im S-H Forum beschrieben, man kann jede(n) auf Positionen setzen - die tatsächliche Qualifikation ist völlig schnuppe.


----------



## ivo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Noch schöner als jene, die hinter uns liegt?
> 
> Und für wen?
> 
> ...


 
Klar Rene, blühende Landschaften.

Sind die dir nicht versprochen worden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ralf,
> Hegefischen können ja weiter durchgeführt werden! Nur muss denn ein triftiger GRUND, der durch ein fischereibiologisches Gutachten bestätigt wird, vorliegen und nicht nur die Aussage eines "popeliegen" Vereinsgewässerwartes : Hier zuviel Weißfisch und 100 m weiter hat der Kormoran das Gewässer leergefressen. So ein Gutachten ist nicht billig, ich weiß nicht, ob sich das durch die "Start"spenden wieder reinholen lässt. Aber eventuell mach Herr Dr. Salva das denn ja umsonst, der neue Verband ist ja nur für die Organisierten da ....




Hegefischen ja. Wieviele mag es da im Jahr in Deutschland geben, zwei, drei,  vielleicht.

Ich schrieb ja von "Hegefischen". |rolleyes


----------



## Pitti (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Polemik hoch Drei, wenn auch nicht, eine gelehrten Fehde


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Auf jeden Fall haben wir nochmal alle DAV-LV angemailt, damit wirklich keiner sagen kann nachher, er hätte nix gewusst - mal sehen, ob die das an ihre Delegierten weiterleiten ;-)))

Falls nicht, hier wieder öffentlich für alle - auch die DAV-Delegierten damit - zu lesen:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> angesichts der öffentlichen Versprechen des DAV-Bund seit 2010 (http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=255&Itemid=267; http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html ), die nicht eingehalten wurden, möchten wie ihnen nochmals kurz die Fakten zur Abstimmung bei ihrer Mitgliederversammlung zur Fusion vorlegen.
> 
> ...


----------



## pro-release (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Thomas, mir ist was aufgefallen was nicht korrekt ist:

Frau Happach Kasan, hat keine Ehrenmitgliedschaft beim VDSF!!! Soweit ich informiert bin ist sie von eurem heißgeliebten Landesfischereiverband Niedersachsen zum Ehrenmitglied dieses Landesverbandes ernannt worden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Sie ist - wie Angler mittelbar Mitglieder im VDSF sind - über den LSFV-SH (nicht NDS)  mittelbar Ehrenmitglied im VDSF.....

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/86-neuigkeiten-2008/816-labbow-2007-war-ein-gutes-jahr


----------



## pro-release (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Das ist Auslegungssache... Dann müsste ein Ehrenmitglied eines ixbeliebigen VDSF Vereines, auch Ehrenmitglied beim Dachverband sein. Das halte ich doch für extrem an den Haaren beigezogen.


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Dann leg es so aus:
Sie ist Ehrenmitglied in einem VDSF-Verband. :m


----------



## angler1996 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

entschuldigt, aber das ist doch nun wirklich bestenfalls ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz in der ......
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

(Kon)Fusionäre versuchen das immer wieder gerne, vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken, ist nix neues.

Dann muss ich halt wieder zum Thema zurückkommen:


> Auf jeden Fall haben wir nochmal alle DAV-LV angemailt, damit wirklich keiner sagen kann nachher, er hätte nix gewusst - mal sehen, ob die das an ihre Delegierten weiterleiten ;-)))
> 
> Falls nicht, hier wieder öffentlich für alle - auch die DAV-Delegierten damit - zu lesen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> entschuldigt, aber das ist doch nun wirklich bestenfalls ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz in der ......
> Gruß A.


 
Lehn dich zurück und ruhe dich entspannt aus. Auf der Bremer Stippermesse hat ein DAV -Funktionät groß getönt : Für uns Angler ändert sich rein gar nichts ! Alles bleibt wie es ist ! Das Nachtangelverbot und das Totschlagebot im Westen, die Pools und das Wettfischen im Osten .Ist doch alles paletti, hat doch ein Funktionär vor versammelter Manschaft gesagt ....


----------



## ivo (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Thomas, 

auch das gebetsmühlenartige wiederholen wird nicht verhindern, dass am Samstag der DAV der Übernahme zustimmen wird.

Es gibt wenn überhaupt wenige kritische Delegierte. Und gerade bei solch einem "Event" kann man durchaus davon ausgehen, dass nur "zuverlässige" Delegierte teilnehmen werden.

Von eurer Seite sollte aufgeklärt werden, arbeitet investigativ und stellt unzulänglichkeiten bei den LV ebenso wie beim BV heraus. Persönliche Anfeindungen bringen da nichts. Allen mein LV sieht bei vielen Themen nicht wirklich gut aus... da lässt sich viel schreiben...


----------



## pro-release (8. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie ist - wie Angler mittelbar Mitglieder im VDSF sind - über den LSFV-SH (nicht NDS)  mittelbar Ehrenmitglied im VDSF.....
> 
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/86-neuigkeiten-2008/816-labbow-2007-war-ein-gutes-jahr



Korrigiere deine Aussage!

Sie ist Ehrenmitglied in SH und Niedersachsen! Frag beim Klasing nach... Der kann dir auch gleich sagen warum sie das ist. Das könntest du dann hier veröffentlichen. Wir würden dann erfahren was die gute Frau in Niedersachsen für Angler bewegt hat.


----------



## Sharpo (8. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



pro-release schrieb:


> Korrigiere deine Aussage!
> 
> Sie ist Ehrenmitglied in SH und Niedersachsen! Frag beim Klasing nach... Der kann dir auch gleich sagen warum sie das ist. Das könntest du dann hier veröffentlichen. Wir würden dann erfahren was die gute Frau in Niedersachsen für Angler bewegt hat.




Erzähl.
Ich bin immer offen für neue Infos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



pro-release schrieb:


> Korrigiere deine Aussage!
> 
> Sie ist Ehrenmitglied in SH und Niedersachsen! Frag beim Klasing nach... Der kann dir auch gleich sagen warum sie das ist. Das könntest du dann hier veröffentlichen. Wir würden dann erfahren was die gute Frau in Niedersachsen für Angler bewegt hat.


Nachgefragt:
Sie war und ist in NDS kein Ehrenmitglied..

Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Geschichte mit dem "freien Elbfischer" - ist keine Ehrenmitgliedschaft, sondern "Politikerbauchpinselei" der "Gemeinschaftsinitiative Elbefischerei", bei der auch NDS dabei ist. Kriegt jährlich bzw. zweijährig immer ein anderer Politker der Region..


----------



## Knispel (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Ist denn schon was "duchgesickert" ? Die müssten doch schon tagen ?


----------



## Noob-Flyer (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

http://www.bild.de/newsticker-meldungen/home/15-angler-29441740.bild.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Dahlewitz (Brandenburg) – *Mehr als zwei Jahrzehnte nach dem Mauerfall können auch die beiden großen Anglerverbände Deutschlands fusionieren.* Der Deutsche Anglerverband (DAV) aus Ostdeutschland stimmte auf seiner Hauptversammlung im brandenburgischen Dahlewitz für die Vereinigung mit dem im Westen ansässigen Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF).

Quelle: Bild, 09.03.2013 15.32 Uhr


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (13. März 2013)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erinnerung:
> organisierte ca. 800.000
> Aktive Angler aus Deutschland ca. 3 Millionen..
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
Du schreibst hier, daß die Mitgliedsbeiträge der Angler vom Dachverband für Spesen, Löhne, sonstige Verwaltungskosten geschluckt werden. 
Und was meinst Du,  wovon zahlen die Landesverbände ihren Fischbesatz für die Pachtgewässer? Bekommen die die Besatzfische geschenkt, oder wie? 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Und was meinst Du, von was die Verbände ihre Verwaltung, Spesen, Löhne etc. bezahlen? 
Von Luft und Liebe?

Zudem zahlt den Besatz der jeweilige Bewirtschafter des Gewässers aus Einnahmen von Kartenverkauf (wozu auch Beiträge gehören können).

Bewirtschafter ist deutschlandweit aber in den seltensten Fällen ein  Landesverband.

Was aber hat das damit zu tun, dass der DAV alle Versprechen gebrochen hat?

Was das Thema hier ist............


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du schreibst hier, daß die Mitgliedsbeiträge der Angler vom Dachverband für Spesen, Löhne, sonstige Verwaltungskosten geschluckt werden.
> Und was meinst Du,  wovon zahlen die Landesverbände ihren Fischbesatz für die Pachtgewässer? Bekommen die die Besatzfische geschenkt, oder wie?
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Hallo Carsten,

was hat der Fischbesatz der Landesverbände mit den Abgaben an den Dachverband zu tun?

Wo, und in welchen Mengen setzt ein Dachverband Fische ein ? 

Überleg mal lieber, wieviel Fisch ein Landesverband für die Kohle bekommen könnte, die er an den Dachverband abführt.


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (13. März 2013)

Ich hab mich doch auf Deine Aussage mit den Mitgliedsbeiträgen bezogen, und die kam nunmal in dem Thema hier vor. Zu der ganzen Fusion existieren ja mehrere Threads, was die Diskussion ein wenig unübersichtlich macht. 
Bei uns in Brandenburg ist der LAV in den meisten "seiner"  Gewässer auch Bewirtschafter, außer in den Vertragsverbandgewässern die bewirtschaften Berufsfischer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich doch auf Deine Aussage mit den Mitgliedsbeiträgen bezogen, und die kam nunmal in dem Thema hier vor. Zu der ganzen Fusion existieren ja mehrere Threads, was die Diskussion ein wenig unübersichtlich macht.
> Bei uns in Brandenburg ist der LAV in den meisten "seiner"  Gewässer auch Bewirtschafter, außer in den Vertragsverbandgewässern die bewirtschaften Berufsfischer.




Nochmal,

Thomas bezieht sich nicht auf die Landesverbände, sondern auf den Dachverband.

Der bekommt von den Landesverbänden Geld, was wiederum deren Mitglieder bezahlen. Diese Gelder sind für die Landesverbände und deren Mitglieder erst einmal weg.


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (13. März 2013)

Ralle, ich hatte Thomas' Aussage so verstanden, dass die Mitgliedsbeiträge ausschließlich vom Dachverband geschluckt werden. 
Klar werden die von uns finanziert, aber die Beiträge der Angler gehen nicht komplett dafür drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

Aber es wird viel zu viel für so unfähige und anglerfeindliche Dachverbände von den LV  bezahlt - was immer sich die LV davon versprechen mögen....

Die Angler sind am Ende so und so (finanziell wie angelpolitisch) die Gekniffenen - und die Angler bezahlen das am Ende auch alleine - finanziell wie angelpolitisch....


----------



## mantikor (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der DAV stimmt ab - Alle Versprechen gebrochen?*

ich bin immer wieder verblüfft warum angler glauben das in den verbandspolitischen fragen rücksicht auf sie genommen wird, das ist politik und da wird der kleine mann nicht gefragt, das muss man so hinnehmen ! friss oder stirb mentalität! da kann man sich die hände blutig schreiben, geht lieber ans wasser und angelt solange wir es noch können !


----------

